# a few questions about these cars



## pass4mo_wagn (Oct 8, 2008)

i have a passat turbo and im bored with it, its quick but not sporty at all. i have came from mk3 and aircooled beetle so im used to the agility of those cars and the passat doesnt have that. im looking for a happy medium between class and nimbleness. 
my question are these s4's and s6's have wat im looking for even though they are bigger cars?
im young so insurance is an issue im at a $160 dollar premium a month for liability alone on the passat am i looking to pay more? haha seems like a dumb question but my friends mazdaspeed3 is full coverage is 100, so im just wondering if its cuz its a vw.
my final question is i have heard that these 5 cylinder turbo engines are incredibly reliable is this true?
any input would be great thank you


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: a few questions about these cars (pass4mo_wagn)*

It is what I would consider more of a GT tourer type of the car. Some UrS owners like to refer to their car as Ms. Piggy, as in handles like a pig. What do you expect from a 2 ton car? My guess is that you would be disappointed in the handling.
However drop the hammer at 3k rpm and the acceleration will put a big smile on your face. There are people out there with 250-300k miles on the motor.
More info if you want to read at:
Audiworld, s-cars.org, quattroworld, etc .


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: a few questions about these cars (Harold)*

I would not call a UrS4/6 car nimble at all, but the grip in the car is excellent. These cars are more of a sledgehammer, early day European muscle. If you want a tossible package I say look else where. 


_Modified by URSledgehammer at 7:39 AM 7-6-2009_


----------



## coldshoturs6 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: a few questions about these cars (pass4mo_wagn)*

I disagree about the car not being tossible. It depends alot on how you have the suspension set up. My 1995.5 S6 Avant terrorizes Porsches at the track. But I have camber plates, externally adjustable konis and H&R springs. But all those handling goods don't do anything if you have a standard alignment. My car is running 0 toe and -2.0 camber all four corners i found a great alignment shop that helped me get my car set up to drive the way i want and still have decent tire life. Also alot of people run cheap tire after spending buckets of money on new suspension. Many times at the track i have seen people running Toyo t1r's or goodyear f1 and they aren't made for superior handling. I run Yokohama AD07 or AD08's they grip. You car will only handle as good as the weakest link.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: a few questions about these cars (coldshoturs6)*

I guess the term tossible is subjective, but when compared to a similar setup E36 M3 IMO the M3 feels a lot more agile. I wasn't saying the car couldn't be set up to handle better, just that better packages are available if handling is your main concern.


----------



## coldshoturs6 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: a few questions about these cars (pass4mo_wagn)*

I wasn't trying to be an $ss. All i was saying is that my wagon is not Miss piggy or and understeering pig. I agree that an e36 BMW M3 would feel more nimble.The urs models have a very tunable suspension platform.


----------

